# one of the "black" orchids!



## neo-guy (Nov 23, 2008)

This is a mini called Maxillaria schunkeana. It is growing in a 3" clay pot in moss. It is in my intermediate greenhouse.







and the plant:






Enjoy!
Peter T.


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2008)

Wild!

That lip looks like obsidian


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

amazing! that is black


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 23, 2008)

Very cool; that's one of the darkest blossoms I've ever seen. :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like a small bug! Nice!


Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! Did you have one of these for sale at your OSM talk? If so, I really missed the boat!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 24, 2008)

did not know this maxi species! Great colored flower!!! Jean


----------



## neo-guy (Nov 24, 2008)

paphreek said:


> Wow! Did you have one of these for sale at your OSM talk? If so, I really missed the boat!



No, I only have the one plant, no divisions...yet!
Peter T.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 24, 2008)

:clap: AWESOME! Very unusual! :drool:


----------



## Paul (Nov 24, 2008)

wow!! Darth Vador is back!!! lol


----------



## P-chan (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome plant! Very cool bloom....


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2008)

Amazing flower!!! Chocolate like lip!!!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Elena (Nov 24, 2008)

I love these! Mine's just finishing flowering.


----------



## Hien (Nov 24, 2008)

If this is not a black orchid, then I don't know what is.
Very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanx for posting, I think Elena or Ron also posted one before. One was up for auction on eBay or Hoosiers but I didn't bite because I don't do well with bulbs!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks pretty black! You should show this to Fred Clarke.


----------



## Hien (Nov 24, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> That looks pretty black! You should show this to Fred Clarke.



Fred Clarke bred some black orchids that got FCC, do you know which type of orchids they are?

By the way I just look at Biothanasis' avatar, that bee orchid looks pretty black too.


----------



## neo-guy (Nov 24, 2008)

Fred's orchids are hybrid combination of Catasetum, Mormodia, and Clowesia. I've seen them in person many times, and they are very black! They are quite showy as the plant can have 4-5 spikes with over 15 flowers each!
The Maxillaria is quite cute but a mini.
Peter T.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2008)

Peter's right. Most flowers that are called "black" are really a very dark red or maroon. Some of Fred's Fdk. After Dark hybrids are truly black. I can hardly wait to see one for myself.


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 27, 2008)

I like it ! very strange


----------



## paphreek (Nov 27, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Peter's right. Most flowers that are called "black" are really a very dark red or maroon. Some of Fred's Fdk. After Dark hybrids are truly black. I can hardly wait to see one for myself.



Fred has mericlones of one of the black Fdk. After Darks available for sale, now.


----------



## TADD (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah they are a little pricey.... But not too unattainable. I always like the max. variabillis that is super dark... Jon had one posted earlier...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2008)

paphreek said:


> Fred has mericlones of one of the black Fdk. After Darks available for sale, now.


Yes, I have one. A friend and I went in together to purchase one. I hope I can keep it alive and make it grow so someday in the not too distance future, thee can be two plants.


----------

